# Stitched Logo On T-shirt?



## PatrickMasucci (Oct 18, 2009)

I would like to screen print my art on a shirt, then put my logo on the shirt in a neat-looking stitched fabric, my logo is 5 letters long and would only take up about 1 inch in width and 3 inches in length. I would like it to look similar to the stitch work of Affliction in the link below: 

Horseback Cut Series Burg [A1066] - $86.00 : Affliction Clothing, Official Online Store 

Do you know how I can get this done, while minimizing costs between my printer, T shirt source, and shipping and handling???

Thanks!


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Ask your printer to source an Embroidery outfit and have them either embroider directly to the shirt or make an embroidered patch and sew the patch onto the shirt.
Sorry you're not in my location, I could do both for you.
I'm in the Caribbean.


----------



## PatrickMasucci (Oct 18, 2009)

Brian, are you sure that by doing what you said, it can turn out like the stitching shown in the link I have attached? Will it still have a high-end appearance?


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

$86.00 for this screen printed + nappy twill lettered t-shirt!!!!!!
WOW.
yes that is 100% doable and still keep it looking "high-end appearance" Would need to have the sew disk for doing that true type font in twill, if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## PatrickMasucci (Oct 18, 2009)

Denton, thanks for the termonology, it will be of great help, but do you know about how much it will cost to get a 3x2 logo stitched like that?


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

PatrickMasucci said:


> Denton, thanks for the termonology, it will be of great help, but do you know about how much it will cost to get a 3x2 logo stitched like that?


Patrick,

That is dependent upon if you are going to embroider that yourself or have some one local to you do them.

When we had a store front we would change $14.00 up to 10,000 stitches for each item and then a discount would kick in at quantities greater than 12. We have better deals now as we closed the store front, but continue to do business (with established clientele). 

What would control your cost is how the edges are sewn... as that would determine the number of stitches. Prices ranging from .75 - $1.50 per 1000 stitches, look to be a (standard) in our area... but might be different in yours. Now if you need to, either yourself or your embroider, purchase the sew disk from a vendor (Twill USA for example) there is a one time fee for just the disk, ours ran $119.00. But the disk contains quite a bit more than just letters. Another way...if this is a design that is not going to change (which is possible since it is your company name) would to have it digitized for a applique design ensure to request how you would like the edges sewn (satin or zig zag). Most embroidery places offer digitizing, either in-house or outsourced services. 

Note: From the image it looked like there were hardly anything (stitches) showing, so it is quite possible they were attached with heat rather than embroidered. Perhaps somebody else can join in here and make a suggestion on how to do twill letter in that style. We only work with full vinyl, and have not gotten into any "different" styles of heat applied materials (custom order)...(I would believe). We do do quite a bit of "Greek" appliques but nothing like this in twill lettering (that might change based upon another answer)


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey, great post! I'm looking for letters & appliques as well. Thus far, I haven't been able to find a vendor in my area. Let me know what you can come up with. Good luck to you!


----------

